# Info par produktiem >  RS232

## baltcom

Ka lai ar RS232 portu palidzibu komute 4 neatkarigus relejus? - Cik saprotu šis variants neies cauri jo vajag proci un preti programmu lai varetu no PC kautko vadit!
Lūdzu ja iespejams gribetu kadu aprakstu par iespejamo variantu!
Ka lai ar LTP portu palidzibu komute 4 neatkarigus relejus? - Varbut ar šo varetu?

----------


## Delfins

Ar LPT mierigi - tik neaizmirsti caur pastiprinataju (tranzistoru/tiristoru + diodi), nevis pa taisno.
Ja gribi seriālo, tad jamekle RS232->parallel
Ja gribi USB, tad USB->Parallel

paralelajam bus attiecigi 8 izejas (8bit izeja)

----------


## baltcom

bet ka gala kautko uzlodesu un sacinisu? - Ieslegt no PC vai izslegt ka? Programmu preti vajag!?

----------


## Slowmo

Ja RS232, tad tur ir divi "handshaking" pini, kurus var izmantot kā izeju - RTS un DTR. Ir pat gatavas programmiņas pieejamas, kuras slēdzelē šīs izejas.
Bet vēl vienkāršāks variants ir releju karte ar RS232 ieeju. Kaut kas šāds. http://www.elfa.lv/artnr/K8056/8-channel-relay-card Nav pārāk lēti, taču tur jau viss iekļauts, ieskaitot pašus relejus. Un pat programmiņa kaut kāda līdzi nāk izeju kontrolēšanai.

----------


## Delfins

tieši to es domāju, bet tas modulis ir dārgs, jo ir radiovadāms kā fiča - tas tev nav vajadzīgs.
Reāli taisi tā kā tajā shēmā



Re kur ir gatavs:

http://www.elfa.lv/artnr/K2633/relay-card

----------


## Slowmo

Jā, tik COM portam izeju par maz, pie kurām to releju pieslēgt.

----------


## Delfins

tāpēc es minēju - COM(USB)->LPT + gatavā releju plate.
Tik barošanu padod  ::

----------


## baltcom

Doma apmeam skaidra! Bet ar šādu variantu paštaisitu varu kontrolet 1 releju tatad 1 gaismu vai 1 sukni utt!
Bet ja nepieciešams kontrolet 4 relejus? Ar programmejamajiem procesoriem nebutu iespejams daleji primitivi uztaisit?

----------


## Slowmo

Nu tā manis minētā gatavā releju karte ir ar 8 relejiem. Delfina norādītajai 4.
Protams, ka var ar mikrokontroliera palīdzību uztaisīt draiveri relejiem. Ņemam MCU ar vismaz 4 I/O piniem un seriālo portu un uz priekšu. Releji pie MCU slēgtos pēc Delfina norādītās shēmas. Programmiņa viena no elementārākajām šajā gadījumā būtu.

----------


## next

Izmantot programeejamus kontrolierus protams var.
Un nav tur nekaa iipashi sarezhgjiita.
Jautaajums driizaak - vai vajag?
Ja vadiiba visu laiku no PC tad kaalab vienas programas vietaa taisiit divas?
Cita lieta ja buutu pareedzeeta autonoma darbiiba un kompis tikai palaikam tiktu piesleegts.

----------


## baltcom

> Izmantot programeejamus kontrolierus protams var.
> Un nav tur nekaa iipashi sarezhgjiita.
> Jautaajums driizaak - vai vajag?
> Ja vadiiba visu laiku no PC tad kaalab vienas programas vietaa taisiit divas?
> Cita lieta ja buutu pareedzeeta autonoma darbiiba un kompis tikai palaikam tiktu piesleegts.


 Darbiba ir paradzeta tada ka apgaismojums strada neatkarigi no datora - ar datoru so apgaismojumu es varu piekoriget izslegt un ieslegt ja nepieciesams!
Ikdiena stradas uz spiedpogam! Ar datoru ir doma tada ka iesledzot to es redzu vai gaisma strada vai ne ja nestrada varu to ieslegt vai otradi!
Ta 4 gab!

----------


## next

Un priekshkam te vispaar PC vajadziigs?

----------


## baltcom

> Un priekshkam te vispaar PC vajadziigs?


 nepieciesams -  apgaismojumu kontrolet no interneta!

----------


## Slowmo

Ja releji piejūgti datoram, tad principā nav problēmas kontrolēt tos arī caur internetu. Vajag tik nelielu klienta un servera programmiņu.
Vienīgi, ja tev vēl tur vajag, ka ar ārējām pogām iespējams pārslēgt relejus, tad šīs pogas ar būs jāpievelk pie releju kartes. Cik vispār budžets paredzēts šim pasākumam?

----------


## baltcom

> Ja releji piejūgti datoram, tad principā nav problēmas kontrolēt tos arī caur internetu. Vajag tik nelielu klienta un servera programmiņu.
> Vienīgi, ja tev vēl tur vajag, ka ar ārējām pogām iespējams pārslēgt relejus, tad šīs pogas ar būs jāpievelk pie releju kartes. Cik vispār budžets paredzēts šim pasākumam?


 Budžets līdz 100 LS

----------


## Slowmo

Kompja programmatūru uzrakstīt principā varētu. Arī elektronika samērā elementāra, tik man programmators šobrīd nedarbojas (viens vads kaut kur nozudis).
Ja kāds gatavs visu pilnībā realizēt - uz priekšu. Ja nepieciešams, varu ar datora programmatūras daļu palīdzēt. Tie 100Ls jau man liekas ar rezervi sanāk. Vajadzētu varēt mazākā summā iekļauties, sevišķi jau vēl, ja gatavu releja karti izmanto.

----------


## jeecha

Jaa, 100Ls te vajadzeetu pietikt atliektiem galiem.

Kaadas preciizi prasiibas nepiecieshamajai konstrukcijai?
Kaadas jaudas releji nepiecieshami (vai preciizaak kas tad ar to visu tiks sleegts), kaads ir nepiecieshamais attaalums starp relejiem un datoru, relejiem un gala pateereetaajiem. Kautko lasiiju pirms tam par mehaaniskiem dubleejoshiem sleedzhiem - tiem ir jaaatrodas pie gala pateereetaajiem (respektiivi attaalinaati no vadiibas plates) vai arii taas var buut pogas uz releja plates. Kaadiem liidzekljiem no datora gribaas to vadiit - ar komandaam caur seriaalo portu (vai usb seriaalo emulaaciju) vai usb hid iekaarta ar speciaalu programmu, vai ir nepiecieshama arii vadiiba no browsera attaalinaati utml. Vai tam visam ir nepiecieshams smuks korpusinsh ar mirgojoshaam lampinjaam vai arii pietiktu ar pashu vadiibas plati.
Uzraksti sheit vai privaatajaa zinjaa detalizeetaak par augstaakmineetajaam lietaam, tad var arii preciizaak izdomaat cik tas vareetu maksaat un cik ilgaa laikaa to var sakjimereet.

----------


## Slowmo

Ja nav īpašu prasību par to, kādā veidā modulim jākomunicē ar datoru, tad es daudz nesarežģītu. Visvienkāršākais variants ir seriālais ports, caur kuru tad arī tiktu aktivizēti releji, kā arī nolasīts pašreizējais stāvoklis. Ja izmanto zemu baudreitu, tad tas modulis varētu atrasties pāris simtu metru attālumā no datora.

----------


## Slowmo

Labāk jau, protams, tepat forumā visu uzrakstīt nevis privāti, jo tad arī citi var pakomentēt un kaut ko ieteikt...

----------


## Texx

Tieši tā izstrādājuma specifikāciju varētu apspriest šeit pat forumā. Ja baltcom pats negrib/nevar tādu izveidot, varbūt kāds var to izdarīt varbūt pat par krīzes cenām un piedāvāt savus paklpojumus. Gan jau ir arī kāds elektronikas inženieris bez darba palicis.

----------


## baltcom

> Tieši tā izstrādājuma specifikāciju varētu apspriest šeit pat forumā. Ja baltcom pats negrib/nevar tādu izveidot, varbūt kāds var to izdarīt varbūt pat par krīzes cenām un piedāvāt savus paklpojumus. Gan jau ir arī kāds elektronikas inženieris bez darba palicis.


 Releja un tehnisko dalu varu pec shemam un savu domu ielikt bet no procesoriem un programmesanu nemaku!

----------


## baltcom

> Jaa, 100Ls te vajadzeetu pietikt atliektiem galiem.
> 
> Kaadas preciizi prasiibas nepiecieshamajai konstrukcijai?
> Kaadas jaudas releji nepiecieshami (vai preciizaak kas tad ar to visu tiks sleegts), kaads ir nepiecieshamais attaalums starp relejiem un datoru, relejiem un gala pateereetaajiem. Kautko lasiiju pirms tam par mehaaniskiem dubleejoshiem sleedzhiem - tiem ir jaaatrodas pie gala pateereetaajiem (respektiivi attaalinaati no vadiibas plates) vai arii taas var buut pogas uz releja plates. Kaadiem liidzekljiem no datora gribaas to vadiit - ar komandaam caur seriaalo portu (vai usb seriaalo emulaaciju) vai usb hid iekaarta ar speciaalu programmu, vai ir nepiecieshama arii vadiiba no browsera attaalinaati utml. Vai tam visam ir nepiecieshams smuks korpusinsh ar mirgojoshaam lampinjaam vai arii pietiktu ar pashu vadiibas plati.
> Uzraksti sheit vai privaatajaa zinjaa detalizeetaak par augstaakmineetajaam lietaam, tad var arii preciizaak izdomaat cik tas vareetu maksaat un cik ilgaa laikaa to var sakjimereet.


 Prasības:
katra izeja (4) līdz 1000W lai varetu slegat halogenus!
Neatkarigs no datora stavokla ON vai OFF
Datora var redzet stavokli lampa strada vai nee!
Varu no datora kontrolet kontrolet lampu (izslegt ieslegt vai bloket,atbloket)
*bloket - ja blokeju tad ar sledzi nevar ieslegt! (tikai vadiba no PC)
*atbloket - ja atblokeju nav nekas ierobezots
Attalums no datora 2- 3 metri
Pieslegums ja iespejams USB
korpuss nav svarigs galvenais ka strada!
Darbība:
nospezot spiedpogu iesledzas gaisma vai kas cits nospiezot velreiz izsledzas! (sledzis pie sienas)
plus augstak minetais!
Jautajums:
Vai ir iespejams 10 sie releji lai pec laika nevajadzetu uzlabot!

----------


## Delfins

bloķēšana prasīs papildus relejus (pāros). 
4 kanāli = 8 releji + 4 slēdži

----------


## baltcom

> bloķēšana prasīs papildus relejus (pāros). 
> 4 kanāli = 8 releji + 4 slēdži


 ok 8 deres

----------


## Slowmo

Nav tiesa par tiem liekajiem relejiem. Ja izmanto mikroprocesoru, tad tak ieslēgšanas pogas būs pievienotas pie tā. Ja no datora kāda no lampām vai visas nobloķētas, pēc pogas nospiešanas MCU var vienkārši nereaģēt un atstāt lampu tādā stāvoklī kā ir. Tātad - nepieciešams mikroprocesors ar 4 ieejām un 4 izejām (viens pilns ports). Pie ieejām pogas, pie izejām releji.
Vēl tik par pašām pogām varētu kaut ko pastāstīt. Cik tās tālu no releju moduļa būs un kādas? Un arī - cik tālu pašas lampas, lai gan elektrības vadu jau var novilkt, cik garu vajag...

----------


## jeecha

Ar tiem sleedzhiem ir veelme pa tiesho pashas lampas sleegt (kaa jau te rakstiija - tad ir vajadziigs papildus relejs katram kanaalam - attieciigi paaris lashi uz katru kanaalu pie cenas), vai arii tie vareetu buut piesleegti pie kontroliera. Un cik taalu no vadiibas plates taas pogas domaats izvietot?

Par slodzes staavoklja indikaaciju - ja ir veelme noteikt gadiijumu kad relejs ir iesleegts bet lampa izdegusi vai izsitusi droshinaataajus - tas protams maksaas papildus uz katru kanaalu.

Ar 10 relejiem uztaisiit protams var, attieciigi sanaaks daargaak. Var arii modulaari uztaisiit - piemeeram USB kontrolieris ar "smadzeneem" uz vienas plates, savukaart pashi releji ar savaam izejaam, pogu ieejaam, droshinaataajiem utt utjp uz atsevishkjaam plateem teiksim pa 4gab uz vienas taa ka naakotnee var vienkaarshi piemest veel vienu releju plati klaat ja rodas nepiecieshamiiba.

----------


## baltcom

> Ar tiem sleedzhiem ir veelme pa tiesho pashas lampas sleegt (kaa jau te rakstiija - tad ir vajadziigs papildus relejs katram kanaalam - attieciigi paaris lashi uz katru kanaalu pie cenas), vai arii tie vareetu buut piesleegti pie kontroliera. Un cik taalu no vadiibas plates taas pogas domaats izvietot?
> 
> Par slodzes staavoklja indikaaciju - ja ir veelme noteikt gadiijumu kad relejs ir iesleegts bet lampa izdegusi vai izsitusi droshinaataajus - tas protams maksaas papildus uz katru kanaalu.
> 
> Ar 10 relejiem uztaisiit protams var, attieciigi sanaaks daargaak. Var arii modulaari uztaisiit - piemeeram USB kontrolieris ar "smadzeneem" uz vienas plates, savukaart pashi releji ar savaam izejaam, pogu ieejaam, droshinaataajiem utt utjp uz atsevishkjaam plateem teiksim pa 4gab uz vienas taa ka naakotnee var vienkaarshi piemest veel vienu releju plati klaat ja rodas nepiecieshamiiba.


 Un cik taalu no vadiibas plates taas pogas domaats izvietot? - Kāda tam nozīme? par vadibas vadiem cik saprotu plust strava parasti no 5V - 12V tur izmantoju signalizacijas vadus lai aizvilktu lidz sledzim! P.S attalums bus no 10 - 50m!
Lūdzu uzraksti te vai privati par kadu summu esi gatavs so izveidot?

releja kontakti cik saprotu normala stavokli stav vala kad nospiez sledzi uz isu bridi ir kopa!

----------


## Slowmo

Releji paliek ieslēgti, kamēr vien gaismai jādeg. Šajā gadījumā relejs ir gaismas slēdzis, bet poga tikai padod komandu vadības platei to ieslēgt vai izslēgt. Attiecīgi šādu pašu komandu var dot arī dators caur USB.

----------


## baltcom

Resursus varu samazināt līdz 500W (ja var tad ar rezervi 600W) ! likšu mazjaudigaku halogenu!

----------


## Slowmo

Cenā nebūs īpaši liela satarpība starp 3A un 5A releju, tāpēc labāk uzreiz izmantot lielāku, lai vēlāk nav jāpārtaisa.

----------


## Andrejs

Ja jaunrade nav svarīgākais, tad var mēģināt lampiņu vadību izveidot lietojot X10 "māju vadības"sistēmu moduļus.
Amatieriskiem/mājas mērķiem būs gana labs.
Pirmais ko atradu:
http://www.raitums.lv/starter-kits.html
Gan jau ka Lv kāds vēl viņus tirgo. Lieta importijā ir gana populāra un softi ari sarakstīti.

----------


## Texx

Paldies par linku. Kad "izaugšu", man ir sapnis visu māju aprīkot ar X10   ::  Lai var gulēt ar kājām griestos!

----------

